# Argente? Fawn? Sable?



## freckles24 (Apr 10, 2018)

This is Fable! She's the cutest mouse I have in my opinion and she also seems to like me more than the others lol. I'm thinking a pale Sable but I don't know genetics and varieties. When I first got her I was thinking fawn but she keeps getting darker.























These two (Moo and Lyla) are her litter mates.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

wrong colour eyes for argente or fawn.Red satin on my screen.


----------



## freckles24 (Apr 10, 2018)

SarahC said:


> wrong colour eyes for argente or fawn.Red satin on my screen.


I thought fawn could have black or red eyes? I just looked it up and yeah not argente. Maybe this picture shows better color. She's more strawberry blonde color (compared to human hair)


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

A black eyed fawn is a red, and your mouse looks to be a red satin, as SarahC says.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I don't mean to be contradictory or rude, just confused but on this website, it says fawn can be pink or black eyed. Is that just the case with this one specific club and everywhere else it's pink eyes= fawn and black eyes= red?

http://www.afrma.org/miceself.htm#fawnmse


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Red- Ay/* b/b
Recessive Yellow= e/e
Lethal Yellow/Gold= Ay/*
Fawn AKA Pink-eyed red= Ay/* p/p


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

freckles24 said:


> SarahC said:
> 
> 
> > wrong colour eyes for argente or fawn.Red satin on my screen.


I thought fawn could have black or red eyes? I just looked it up and yeah not argente. Maybe this picture shows better color. She's more strawberry blonde color (compared to human hair)

Not in the UK which is where I am but maybe where you are.Fawn are pink eyed only,the black eyed version is red and strawberry blond would just be a pale red.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Okay, thanks for the clarification.


----------

